

IPad: Bookmarklet to open all links in a new window - Kilimanjaro

Here is a bookmarklet for the iPad to open all links in a webpage (like HN) in a new window, so we don't have to tap/hold and select 'open in new window'.<p><pre><code>  for(i in document.links) document.links[i].setAttribute("target","_blank")</code></pre>
======
Kilimanjaro
Just remember to add javascript: at the beginning.

